# Pop Up Drain Assembly sizes?



## klashton (Mar 22, 2009)

Are there different sizes for pop up drain assemblies and if so - are there any work arounds to having the wrong size (as my contractor tells me) other than drilling a bigger hole in my formed marble sink?

It just seems to me that there has to be an easier solution to this.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome Klashton:
Lavatory sinks are supposed to have a 1 1/4" pop-up which we immediately connect to a 1 1/4 X 1 1/2 trap adapter. I would find out why the one you have is too big and exchange it for the standard size.
I certainly would not let anyone try drilling the hole out larger; that's Trouble with a capital T.
Glenn


----------



## klashton (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for replying.  Is it at all possible that Price Pfister faucet assembly would include a non-standard drain popup?  I'm replacing a defective Pegasus (cartridges kept breaking causing water to run in the middle of the night) with Price Pfister Catalina model (to be specific) and it doesn't make sense to me that the Price Pfister drain assembly isn't the same size as the Pegasus.


----------



## majakdragon (Mar 23, 2009)

I have never seen any size except 1-1/4". Price-Pfister has a website you may want to go to and use the Contact Us option.


----------



## Redwood (Apr 13, 2009)

The only difference I can think of would be with and without overflow.
Some sinks without an overflow require a special pop-up assy because they are thinner.


----------

